# Where to find lye in Canada?



## AshleyR

I live in a small town in Northern ON, Canada and cannot find lye anywhere. We have a Home Hardware and Canadian Tire in town and I wasn't able to find it at either. I looked for the Rooto and Roebic brands of "drain opener" as well, but couldn't find it.

Does anyone know of any other stores in Canada that carry lye, or where I can order it online that would ship to me? I'm finding that most websites that sell it won't ship to Canada.

Any help is appreciated! I'm looking forward to my first batch of soap, but am getting so frustrated with not being able to find any of the supplies I need!

Thanks.


----------



## zee

Hi, you can check out the following suppliers in Ontario:

www.canwax.com

www.saffireblue.ca 

Hope that helps you


----------



## AshleyR

zee said:
			
		

> Hi, you can check out the following suppliers in Ontario:
> 
> www.canwax.com
> 
> www.saffireblue.ca
> 
> Hope that helps you



Thanks for those, but neither of them ship lye.  Well, Saffire Blue does, but it's $80. YIKES!!


----------



## SimplyE

I found this from Millers website



> If you are buying lye in Canada... the brand most often used is "Gillett".



and



> Gillett's Cleaning Products Inc.
> 80 Dufflaw Rd.,
> Toronto, Ontario
> M6A 2W1
> or call: (416)787-0365



HTH  Don't know how out of date the info is.   :wink:


----------



## AshleyR

SimplyE said:
			
		

> I found this from Millers website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are buying lye in Canada... the brand most often used is "Gillett".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> [quote:3kf2r9gm] Gillett's Cleaning Products Inc.
> 80 Dufflaw Rd.,
> Toronto, Ontario
> M6A 2W1
> or call: (416)787-0365
Click to expand...


HTH  Don't know how out of date the info is.   :wink:[/quote:3kf2r9gm]

Thanks for the address! I may have to get a hold of them directly. I know the stores around here have discontinued that brand, so I'm not even sure if it's being made anymore!


----------



## SimplyE

I have heard that hardware stores might special order some for you if you order a larger quantity, especially if you have more of a home-town-type hardware store.  

Good luck!


----------



## zee

I think they discontinued the Gillett lye. The Home Hardwares around me carry it (I live in Alberta) as well. I have paid 27.00 for 3 kilos. They should be able to order it in. Where do you live in Ontario? I will take a look through all my historical notes to see what I can find for you. We will get you that lye no matter what


----------



## AshleyR

zee said:
			
		

> I think they discontinued the Gillett lye. The Home Hardwares around me carry it (I live in Alberta) as well. I have paid 27.00 for 3 kilos. They should be able to order it in. Where do you live in Ontario? I will take a look through all my historical notes to see what I can find for you. We will get you that lye no matter what



I asked at my local Home Hardware if they could special order it for me, but they told me they couldn't. 

I'm getting a little desperate! I really want to get into soap making and love the idea of starting a business down the line.... but not being able to find lye is pretty discouraging!

Let me know if you find anything in your notes.  Thanks!


----------



## cdwinsby

Cranberry Lane in BC ships lye in smaller quantities but still has to charge the dangerous goods charge of $35.

1 kg - 8.75 
5 kg - 29.95

Here is the link - http://cranberrylane.stores.yahoo.net/soapmaking-supplies-solids-sodium-hydroxide--.html


----------



## scorpiofire

I'm in Montreal,quebec and i found some lye at the local Rona harware store. It was simply called "Super drain", its pretty cheap too,8.99$ for 1kg.


----------



## mare61

Hi there

I'm in Ontario too and I just bought some Lye at my local Home Hardware today. Its in the cleaner section. It's a Home Hardware brand. White and blue label called Lye Crystals. 3 kg for 19.99. This is my 3rd jug and so far my soap has turned out well.
Edited to say that I live in Midwestern-Ontario. But I found it in the Online Home Hardware Cataloge.


----------



## mare61

Yep, they still have it. Just go on the Home Hardware site and type in Lye crystals in the search feature. It should come up so you have an idea how it looks like. HTH


----------



## suecar

*Also in Northern Ontario*

I buy my lye in at Home Hardware. I am in Timmins. I have also bought it in Kirkland Lake and Iroqoius Falls how far North are you.
Sue


----------



## nancyvsont

*I get mine at Home Hardware, too*

I bought it in my home hardware in eastern Ontario, too.  When I went in to ask for it, the man thought they didn't carry it, but the woman at the cash knew they did, way down on the bottom in a remote spot.

Perhaps you could order it online?  Otherwise I could ship you some COD.  Do they do COD here?  It could cost a lot to ship it, cos it's quite heavy.


----------



## zee

How far away are you from Toronto? You can go to a few chemical supply places to pick it up.


----------



## AshleyR

Hey everyone, thanks for all the suggestions!

I ended up ordering it through a Home Hardware an hour away from me. They are getting me a case (12) of the 3 kg pails. YAHOO!!!

To a PP, I live in Marathon which is about 6 hours north of Timmins. Way out here in the boonies!


----------



## zee

6 hours away from Timmins?? OH MY!!! 

I have used the lye from Home Hardware before and it is my favorite because it NEVER clouded up on me like the stuff that I have to use up right now


----------



## Woodi

This is a warning against using Super Drain or Draino - and other drain-cleaning products. I phoned one of those companies once to ask whether it is pure lye in their product, so I could use it for soapmaking.

They advised me not to...said it may contain various other harsh chemicals which might be harmful to skin.

Better to buy pure lye.


----------



## rosalie

*lye question*

Hi I thaught it was a liquid but at our hardware store they had the crystals.  So what do you do to the crystals to use them?  I just got a book on soapmaking today. Very new to this any help would be great thanks.


----------



## lily

If you want a very good quality lye, try : www.creationsfromeden.com It is in Alberta and they will send you all the lye you need. 

In Montreal, there is Bella Pella, corner Mont-Royal and Amherst.


----------



## Muzhik

*Re: lye question*



			
				rosalie said:
			
		

> Hi I thaught it was a liquid but at our hardware store they had the crystals.  So what do you do to the crystals to use them?  I just got a book on soapmaking today. Very new to this any help would be great thanks.



When you run your recipe through a lye calculator (read the Sticky thread, "*Soap/Lye Calculators; A guide*" if you haven't already), it will tell you the amount of lye to use and the amount of water to use.  Using an accurate scale, measure the weight of the water (i.e., 32oz of water means the water weighs 32 ounces, not that you've filled it up to the 32oz line.)  Put on your goggles and your rubber gloves.  Put the lye into a plastic pitcher that you're not going to use for anything else.  POUR THE WATER INTO THE LYE!  Do not pour the lye into the water.

It's best to mix the lye and the water outside, if possible, or in front of an open window with a fan to blow the fumes outside.


----------



## Marianne1

Hi in b.c. here and other than a 50lb container from the farm supply store,I too can only find the 3 kilo container from home hardware for 24.95 in my town.


----------



## jennikate

Yikess that should be pour lye into water never water into lye . Water into lye can cause volcano BAD mess to deal with cleaning up caustic spill not to mention dangerous for children and pets if you have them.


----------

